# Shark fin withers or not?



## joseeandjade11

Are these what we call 'shark fin' withers on my horse? Was told it's not a swayback but Im paranoid that she's getting a swayback...she's only 6 yrs :S Plus she's like super hard to find a saddle that fits just right, uggghh it's a nightmare...


----------



## CLaPorte432

definite sharkfin withers. and lack of proper muscling along her topline. i do not see a sway-back.

she is very cute. love the perchie in the back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joseeandjade11

Ouuuff thanks, someone told me that my mare has a start of a swayback and i got really paranoid! and yes i know she has a weak topline, she's getting a new feed next week, i ride only once or twice a week and i don't have anything to help me build her topline like cavaletti or hills around so im hoping with the feed it will help!Only thing i can work on is slow trot that can help. I finally found a saddle that is quite decent and actually clears her withers well but i think it's still not making enough contact where the curve of her topline is


----------



## joseeandjade11

CLaPorte432 said:


> she is very cute. love the perchie in the back.


And thank you  the black percheron is not mine though but he is beautiful and HUGE! lol i can't even see on the other side when im beside him, he must be around like 17hh ?


----------



## waresbear

A bit of a high wither, but certainly not the worst I have seen. I don't see a swayback at all.


----------



## Saddlebag

Josee, if you have a long wood fence where by you can ride alongside you can begin to strengthen her top line, altho it's not bad. Those withers will sure stop a saddle from rolling so there's a positive. Anyway, it is collection that builts the top line and to start doing this, ride about 6' off the rail then turn her toward it. She'll stop the first time but just keep turning until going the opposite way. Then again turn toward the rail. You can also teach her to control her speed if she speeds up. Rather than slowing her, turn her back. Do this at the canter/lope. As she does the turnbacks she brings her hind end under her and uses her back. After 4 or 5 you will begin to feel the difference. She may not maintain it but it's a start. She'll have had a pretty good workout so let her relax. Do this exercise daily for a few days then a few times weekly then sometimes.


----------



## joseeandjade11

Thanks Saddlebag  I am currently working on the collection and the bend as my little mare is counter-bend so im doing lots and lots of circles keeping her head inside and collected. It's not easy but were getting there at the walk, the trot...well not so much we need more work. I have a hard time keeping her collected at the trot, everytime i have her collected into a nice frame she either does it too much or brings back her head up and its a never ending game. But practice makes perfect!


----------



## BlueSpark

> I have a hard time keeping her collected at the trot, everytime i have her collected into a nice frame she either does it too much or brings back her head up and its a never ending game


for a horse to properly collect themselves, they need to be in reasonably good shape, and with a decent topline. The horse should be using its whole body, shifting weight to the hind end and using its back. In the case of your mare, she needs to get in better shape, doing a lot more basic exercises (like the one suggested) before you ask her to collect.

working in a frame, and properly collected, are not one and the same. If you try to force her, like many do, into keeping her neck curved, without actually working on getting her to use her body correctly, you will end up with a horse that is heavy on the fore hand, and has a hard time doing anything but the most basic maneuvers.


----------



## joseeandjade11

The only fence i could follow like this is on the grass and i usually don't like running in grass because i find it's stays humid and can be slippery... Besides it's not my property so the last thing i want to do is ruin the grass  The only thing i have is a little place where there used to be a round pen so there's a round patch of sand. Would this work? So like i go straight loping and then make her turn around quickly kind of like 'reining' if i understand correctly?


----------



## Corporal

NO swayback, but a straight shoulder, Here is a picture of TB with shark fin withers, but a better shoulder.
http://portraitswithhorses.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2006/12/thoroughbredRescueHorse.jpg


----------



## joseeandjade11

Corporal said:


> NO swayback, but a straight shoulder, Here is a picture of TB with shark fin withers, but a better shoulder.
> http://portraitswithhorses.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2006/12/thoroughbredRescueHorse.jpg


Corporal, thank you i can see how this mare is carrying herself better than my mare. And this is the result i am looking for  I want my mare to be able to carry herself in a good way and not with a hollow back


----------



## Corporal

I recommend Cavaletti work. I improved my downhill built QH, "Ro Go Bar," (1982-2009, RIP) with cavaletti bc it taught him to use his head and neck to help his quarters carry weight better.
THe rest of him looks pretty good. I don't care for a straight shoulder, but you CAN improve it. =D


----------



## joseeandjade11

Yes i need to find some stuff for that.. i just moved my horse a month ago and i don't have anything like that. Just need to find some stuff and create them myself


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Definitely a sharkfin wither, and definitely very little topline. 

Every other time you halt, back up a few steps and transition into trot. Hills are your friend, as are raised poles (alternative to actual calvaletti)gl


----------



## joseeandjade11

Will definetely work on the halt, back up and ask for trot untill i can find myself a few things to create my own cavalettis because i've got no hills around either


----------



## joseeandjade11

i have another question, you've pretty much all mentioned how my mare has no topline therefore i do have trouble with saddles, they don't have as much contact in the middle because of the curve. Do you think investing in a bridging shoulder pad will help to build her topline better with the various exercises??


----------



## Skyseternalangel

joseeandjade11 said:


> i have another question, you've pretty much all mentioned how my mare has no topline therefore i do have trouble with saddles, they don't have as much contact in the middle because of the curve. Do you think investing in a bridging shoulder pad will help to build her topline better with the various exercises??


Wearing a towel under the saddle (english saddle?) will help to pad it if you fold it a certain way. That or a shimmable pad.


----------



## joseeandjade11

Nope I ride mostly western  Yes a shimmable pad is probably next on my list, i really like one made by parelli, if only i would have seen it before buying my 5 star..... but oh well i'll figure it out! thx


----------

